# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Help!!! Ideas wanted...window in shower

## bell04

We are about to pull out our bathroom & start fresh. We are looking at placing our shower along a wall which has a large window which is aluminuim sliding. We have been told that we can waterproof & tile the sils & around window which is not a problem we are looking at tiling floor to ceiling anyway. I thought it would be good to replace the window with a solid piece of glass but in doing that we are faced with ventilation problems, if we are to leave as a sliding window it will be a pain to clean in the tracks so does anyone have any ideas on what we can do as this is our only wall to put a bigger shower, all help appreciated  :Smilie:

----------


## jago

Depending on size you could put a fixed pane with louvres at top..

----------


## Cecile

How about glass bricks, with a large volume per cubic metre extraction fan, vented directly outside?

----------


## pb02

> Depending on size you could put a fixed pane with louvres at top..

  This! Our last bathroom had opaque glass that was fixed but the top 25mm or more was a stainless mesh grate with fly screen backing. The louvres would probably work even better than this as they would direct the rising hot air outside.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Be advised that it has taken the last 15 years to convince ndesigners of new homes not to put windows in or near showers. 
You will have to put Villaboard along the base and up the sides and waterproofing will be required with a lot of attention to detail. 
Thermal changes and structural design are main causes of failures around windows in showers. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We thought about a window near the shower and decided it was easier to fit a rather large self ventilating skylight instead....works a treat.  We also fitted a restored highlight window (the one you see over doors in old houses) high over the vanity and mirror to get some air flow through in the winter - doesn't let much light in as it's under a south facing verandah roof.

----------


## Cecile

Thinking about our own upcoming bathroom renovation, and this same situation, I just thought about deleting the window altogether and having a nice big vented skylight.

----------


## Anabel

bell04, I have exactly the same problem! Have just bought a house to reno and the bathroom currently doesn't have a shower in it (only a bath). The ONLY place to put a shower is over the window. Can you let me know what you went with, and if you have any pics? Have also thought about glass bricks, but want to keep costs to a minimum. Goo luck with it!

----------


## Artiglass

BATHROOM ENSUITE AND SPA ROOMS 
This section of AS1288-2006 could be an indication of what is to come with future editions of this Australia Standard. All glazing within 2000mm above floor level in bathrooms, ensuites, and rooms or enclosures containing spa pools must be Grade A or Grade B Safety Glass.

----------


## vintagevamp2010

> Be advised that it has taken the last 15 years to convince ndesigners of new homes not to put windows in or near showers. 
> You will have to put Villaboard along the base and up the sides and waterproofing will be required with a lot of attention to detail. 
> Thermal changes and structural design are main causes of failures around windows in showers. 
> Good luck.

  your a gem it will be a while before I get to this stage of the reno but its nice to know in advance tat the quickie solution will be expensive and tricky
cheers

----------


## shower_guru

Hi.
Oldsaltoz is right about windows and showers not going together. My own recent reno had a similar problem. We bricked in half of the window to make enough room for the shower and installed a new window in the remaining space left from the old window, problem fixed. If you go down the road of keeping your existing sliding window remember any water that gets into the tracks etc will find its way into the cavity/wall below and eventually cause structural problems and increase the risk of Termites.  Good luck!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Hi Shower_guru, 
It amazes me at times how some people almost demand a window in the shower, ok if it's a slot window that starts above 1.80 metres from the floor, but still not idiot proof. 
I see failed window seals almost every month and the fix, if they insist is to sheet over the existing exposed timber, seal all the sheet and sheet to window joints then waterproof the whole thing. 
The Waterproofing Industry has been advising designers for years not to include windows in showers, it took 15 years before more than 50% of designers agreed. 
Some members of the committee for the Australian Waterproofing Standards have tried to have the standards changed to outlaw the practice, but no luck to date, not even a recommendation. 
Standing starkers in a well lit room after dark and next to window is not idea of fun, indeed, just thinking about what this would like from outside could scar some people for life. :Yikes2:  :Arrow Right:  
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Oldsaltz?
Why not have a clerestory window as high as possible, fixed glass siliconed in place and level with the internal wall?? Double glazed by a second fixed panel of glass on the outside??
made off-site and sealed etc Although I do like Ceciles idea of the glass bricks, Ventilation is easy compared to the problems of waterproofing I assume

----------


## Oldsaltoz

High windows are not a problem, they do not have to be sealed, can be louvre to give good ventilation. 
The window is not the problem, it's getting a watertight seal on the edge of the window frame. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## Lexi01

We're facing the same problem...we've decided to just move it a meter down the wall and shrink the side of the shower by 200mm. 
Our house is weatherboard though...that'd impact on your decision I reckon.

----------

